# Deer Rifle for my son.



## ring41 (Mar 14, 2008)

My son will be turning six years old this summer and was wondering what you guys thought would be a good rifle for him. I just started coyote hunting this winter and ended up killing 7 with a .270. I have a limited budget and was wondering what is enough gun for my son to kill a deer and not kick too hard. And a good cartridge for yotes.
Thanks


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

at six years old, buy him a bb gun or MAYBE a .22! but as he get's older you can't go wrong with a .243. Flat shooting, good deer gun, with little kick.


----------



## ring41 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks,
I guess i did get a little ahead of myself. I will do anything to try to convince my wife that i need to buy another gun. I really wanted to buy a gun now and let him use it when he gets older. Any suggestions on brands?


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with Maanjus, the 243 is a great all around little gun. I own a savage( first one i ever owned) and a Tikka T3. I wouldn't really recommend the savage but love the Tikka. They cost about $600 new but outperform most rifles costing double that. Remington would also be a good choice, although a little more expensive.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Anything in .243 would be great. That's what I started with. A Ruger lightweight model would be good. Winchester would be good to. A Savage might be more affordable.


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

New England Arms makes a single shot 243. in a youth model. It is a super accurate little gun and would be an awesome Coyote gun. If you need to cut the stock, do it with a band saw and save the piece you cut off so you can reattach it when he gets bigger.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.

Like others have stated, you'll definitely want to start your son out on a bb gun. In fact you'll want to start him out without any bb's in it for the first few months. Teach him proper gun safety as Rule #1, Rule #2, and Rule #3, before he even gets to shoot his first paper target. Teaching barrel control now, will go a long ways towards it become an engrained habit in his head before he has an extremely lethal larger caliber in his hands later.

The youngest age to have him graduate up to a .22 depends on his maturity level to respect all guns as being lethal. Does he consistently pay attention to where he is pointing the gun, or keep his finger off the trigger? Does he constantly stay mindful to ensure his gun is unloaded and rendered safe when not in use? If he is a quick study, then he can probably start shooting a .22 at 8 years old. He shouldn't get moved to a larger rifle until he can demonstrate maturity and proficiency automatically without you reminding him. You'll know when that moment is..

In regards to caliber, I'd suggest to read the threads below. This topic has been covered before, and the same guns that work for guy's girlfriends/wives etc.. will be a perfect choice for your son's first rifle.

Here is a thread to read:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=22605

As was stated in that thread, go with a Model 700 ADL Youth Synthetic in *.243* caliber. This gun/caliber is also a great gun for yotes, which you mentioned the gun might double for in the mean time. If you go with a caliber smaller than this, it becomes more risky for taking a deer, and if you go larger, than you risk getting a gun that has significantly more recoil.

Here is a link to that gun:

http://www.gunshopfinder.com/remington/ ... cyouth.asp

Use the 100 grain bullets and you are golden. The gun is tough, good handling, cheap, ammo is cheap and you can't go wrong with that caliber for a youth. He'll love shooting the gun, and very quickly be shooting tight groups. Confidence in his own shooting ability will be huge to getting him hooked!

Use the money you save on the gun and get him the best quality scope you can possibly afford.... 

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=44150

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=27556

:thumb:

Let me know if you have any questions!

Ryan


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

.243 is a great starter gun.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

You said you were on a budget, or I might suggest some exotic things.

First, as others already wrote, progress through age appropriately, but it sounds like you've already got that covered.

Second, you didn't say where you are hunting, distance, etc. Does it have to be a rifle? I was watching a father picking out a .410 for his eight-year-old. I may have butted in, but I suggested to him that a .410 is an expert's shotgun. A 20 ga, however, can come with some light loads and still be versatile enough for lots of things.

Third: New England Firearms, Thompson Center and CVA all make single shot break actions with interchangeable barrels (including shotgun). That spells a lot of versatility, too.

Last: If you are interested there are some wildcat calibers that are very easy on the shoulder, yet sufficient for deer. I'll get a lot of flak for this, but calibers like the 6.5mm TCU, or large pistol calibers in a rifle like a .357. Obviously, along with marksmanship, a lot of shooting disclipine will be important. I didn't have that kind of training when I was young, and it could have gotten me in trouble any number of times. Fortunately, I have matured some since then, I hope.


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

I would say a 25-06. It is a very flat shooting gun with minimal recoil but will have more killing power than a 243 has. Model 700 Remington is a real reliable gun and if proper care he could use it for his entire hunting career.


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ring,
I should have mentioned that with any of the single shot guns like the New England or T/C, they have a hammer that has to be cocked with your thumb. More importantly they also will have to be uncocked and that can be hazardous if your son is not physically able to release it safely. When I first read your post I somehow missed that he was six years old. I teach hunter education in the state I live in and kids are allowed to legally hunt until they are ten. But whatever the laws are in your state, I would strongly suggest the bb to 22 to 243 route. 
Good Luck and I hope he gets that big buck.


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi, 
The Remington is a great choice. We got the .308 for my son when he was 9 and he has taken three deer with it.

A bonus is that if you hunt in really cold weather it happens to fit an adult wearing heavy clothes very nicely. So don't be afraid to buy it early so you can 'break it in' for your son.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ring41, I'm sure you have the correct shooting tool for the correct age already picked out, but buying him a rifle now is a good idea. There is nothing to generate and hold the boys interest like looking at his rifle even if he is to young to shoot it yet. He can still hold it and dream of tomorrow, and that will give him a goal and hold his interest. I know a fellow who had cancer and he purchased a rifle for his grandson that was not yet born. He had to, he wasn't going to live long enough to see his grandson.

You already have some good suggestions. The 243 is low recoil and a good caliber. For large deer the range has to be kept realistic and you will need quality bullets in whatever ammo you choose. Purchase the heavy bullets for deer and coyote. The heavier construction and the lower velocity will not be as damaging to pelts. When fur price is low or our just getting rid of predators switch to something like the 70 gr Ballistic Tip, or even the 55 gr.

Buy a few hunting videos and lay that rifle across the boys lap once in a while and let him dream. Adult or boy it's always good to have something to look forward to.

How times have changed. I shot 22 when I was seven. When I was ten I hunted miles from home driving a Ford tractor with overdrive that did 22 miles an hour. Sometimes I pulled a two wheel trailer and the neighbor kid and I slept in it with my dog and two pet raccoons.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I shot my first deer with a Ruger M77 in 243. Still have it and take it out on yotes, too. If you are really worried about recoil, a single shot may be a little light to absorb recoil, but a 243 dosen't have much recoil either. Just thought I would put in my $0.02.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's my six year old son. The doe was taken with a 30-30 at 85 yds and the buck with a 22-250 at 150 yds.



















He shoots both just fine. It depends on the maturity level and how interested they are in learning.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

a 30-30 is nice thats what i had


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

At 6 my son got a bb gun, at 8 he got a youth model 22, at 10 he got a Ruger 77-22. He was also allowed to shoot my Remington 700BDL 243 off the bench and sand bags at our home range. He didn't have the arm reach to hold the barrel up alone. At 12 he was allowed to go the the local gun shop and choose the 243 he wanted from the used gun rack. He chose a Ruger 77 with a Manlicher stock and a 3x9x39 Lepould scope. He has weird taste in guns but can shoot it very well and is safe. Still has all his guns today at age 30.
I second the 243 but would not pass up a 260 either.

 Al


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

I would say a 243 shot mag.....my sister shoots one of those and she like it.....the only thing is she says after holding it up for a while she gets tired...... :beer:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I have a 6mm rem and love that gun. Grandpa gave it to me when i was 12 and i still use it 16 years later. The only problem is finding the bullets i want to shoot so now i am starting to hand load.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I would suggest a 7mm08, lots of room to grow with, and plenty of power to hunt just about every animal in north america, beats the .243 due to heavier bullet weights! without any more recoil!, the .22 cal, well a little on the light side for deer, for me, but they will kill , pending bullet and placement,. as for the .6 mm, the same sorta light on bullet weight, but even harder to find good deer ammo in stores, if a reloader, well then another story!
but I would suggest a 7mm08 any day of the week! sold a ton to first timers, and never a complaint, other than the day uses there gun now!


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

7-08 kick seems very light for the amount of energy it has.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I love mine so much, I retired most all my other rifles, only thing to remember is the weight of the rifle, and the weight of the bullet, as these two play a big role in recoil! I like a medium barrel, at 20 inches, and with a good recoil pad, and 140 grain bullets, can watch my bullets hit my targets!!, plus it shoots 1/5 inch groups at 100 yards! whats not to like!!
I have dropped caribou at 400yds in there tracks, and deer at 470 yrds and closer!


----------

